# Dwarf Budgetts Frogs.



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwarf Budgetts Frogs(lepidobatrachus llanensis).:thumb:

These are a very rare captive bred frog.

Adult males are around 2 inches SVL.
Females are about 2 1/2 inches SVL.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwarf Budgetts frogs.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

They look awesome, shame you don't live in the UK though.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

nice frogs mate never seen these before ar the a hybrid


----------



## stopstealingmyname (May 31, 2008)

hehe they are cool :2thumb:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bet they still have that great big budegtts yawn.

can you keep them together or is company a snack.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Lovely little llanensis Ed, wish a few would make their way over here.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Lovely little llanensis Ed, with a few would make their way over here.


I could find a home for some


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

aww they're soo cute!!


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Dendroman said:


> nice frogs mate never seen these before ar the a hybrid


Absolutly not.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Bet they still have that great big budegtts yawn.
> 
> can you keep them together or is company a snack.


I dont want to risk keeping these little jewels together.

They have that awesome Budgetts feeding response, will jump completely out of the water for a worm or cricket!!oo:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

They are sooooo sweet :flrt:.
are they commonly available in the states?
they certainly are not available here :sad:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> They are sooooo sweet :flrt:.
> are they commonly available in the states?
> they certainly are not available here :sad:


To the best of my knowledge they have never been available anywhere.

12 were released a few weeks ago, I got 6 and another chap got the other six.

These are incredibly rare frogs, and they are CB which makes them even rarer!!:thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> To the best of my knowledge they have never been available anywhere.
> 
> 12 were released a few weeks ago, I got 6 and another chap got the other six.
> 
> These are incredibly rare frogs, and they are CB which makes them even rarer!!:thumb:


 wow these are incredible, i take it you have plans to try and breed when they are ready?:no1:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> wow these are incredible, i take it you have plans to try and breed when they are ready?:no1:


Not sure about breeding these, I'm raising some up.

I will think about that when they mature.

I dont know how I can breed another specie of frog, the amount of tads I get is overwhelming right now.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> Not sure about breeding these, I'm raising some up.
> 
> I will think about that when they mature.
> 
> I dont know how I can breed another specie of frog, the amount of tads I get is overwhelming right now.


 lol well you wouldnt have so many tads if you were in the uk.
theres such a demand for frogs here.
you gotta breed them, you know you want to really. :lol2:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Lovely little llanensis Ed, wish a few would make their way over here.


Hi Andrew, I would love to see you guys get some of these!

It might be some time before that happens.

I was completly and totally shocked when I got the call to buy some.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lol well you wouldnt have so many tads if you were in the uk.
> theres such a demand for frogs here.


I know that and actually thought about relocating there to open a small shop.

But everyone in the UK wants to move to America.....so I will just sit tight here for now.

I do like the girls there.:blush:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> I dont want to risk keeping these little jewels together.
> 
> They have that awesome Budgetts feeding response, will jump completely out of the water for a worm or cricket!!oo:


Deffo want one now


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> I know that and actually thought about relocating there to open a small shop.
> 
> But everyone in the UK wants to move to America.....so I will just sit tight here for now.
> 
> I do like the girls there.:blush:


 hahahahaha. you should still get a shop here and then you will meet more english girls :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stopstealingmyname (May 31, 2008)

I concur move over here and open a shop. ps will trade female english mates of mine for some of those budgets if u bred them to :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't you dare come here and flood us with your filthy frogs.. :whistling2:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ceratophrys said:


> Don't you dare come here and flood us with your filthy frogs.. :whistling2:


But they're very small filthy frogs


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

Laevis is the only Lepidobatrachus worth keeping


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nah. they're just Xenopus on steroids with attractive green eyeshadow.


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

would there be a market for those lil guys here? how much are they each alpha doggie?


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceratophrys said:


> Don't you dare come here and flood us with your filthy frogs.. :whistling2:


Now my mission in life is to overpopulate the UK with lufferly frogs!:devil:

And gather up all the English women possible.:flrt:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Ceratophrys said:


> would there be a market for those lil guys here? how much are they each alpha doggie?


They are a bit expensive right now at $120.00

I dont ever forsee them being available in large numbers.:sad:


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

$120 isnt alot at all, thats like. £60 :O wow I love the American/England money conversion.

want to sell me 3 of urs? :jump:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ceratophrys said:


> $120 isnt alot at all, thats like. £60 :O wow I love the American/England money conversion.
> 
> want to sell me 3 of urs? :jump:



Seems an equitable fee for these little guys. That's what my trio of mossies cost


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant see the pics


----------

